# Hunting > The Magazine >  Sulun TAC-12

## nowool

As someone who always loved the Remington 1187 police with 14'' barrel i owned one for many years up until i had to hand it in when the E-cat laws were done away with. Another gun i always wanted to own was a M4 Benelli 14" with pistol grip stock and collapsible butstock but that was well out of my reach and not available in NZ. Since the raft of new gun laws i saw that Delta Mike  www.deltamike.co.nz was selling a clone of the Benelli. after checking the youtube videos i saw that it exceeded the Benelli because it could handle light loads and all the parts were interchangeable. For $1199.00 i figured it was a cheap purchase to make as if it didn't work i could return it.
 After a day of using 250 7/8 clay loads, 125 00sg 36gr loads along with 20 Aguilla 7/8 1.75" slugs loads the gun never failed to shoot or eject. mind you i hadn't broke it down or cleaned it. when i did break it down and cleaned it all loads had been fired through the mod choke (gun comes with 5 chokes). Since then i've put another 1000 rounds of 28gr 9.5 Club28 loads through it and it always cycles....so now its pride of place in my cabinet. its not the same tool as my Miroku but if i need something to never fail with any ammo or for self defence or killing a hog in the bush i will grab the TAC-12.
 Now i'm saving up for another one with a 28 inch barrel and convention stock for duck hunting.

its the gun in the middle. (all guns available from deltamike.co.nz ) it also comes with a mag limiter behind the mag tube nut (easy to remove or replace). and breakdown doesn't require tools.

----------


## Ftx325

Very cool shotty. I have modified my old mossy 500a along the same lines. Barrel was rusty so took it down to 14 inch and over lockdown remove the black on the receiver and polished the shit out of it. Also fitted collapsible stock and tactical forend which I swap between that and my 590a1 as the mood takes me.  Would like to track down a wooden stock and forearm for the 590 and a heat shield and turn it into ww2 trench gun lookalike.

----------


## gundoc

Why did you hand in your 1187?  They were not affected by the new laws.

----------


## baronPolarbear

> Why did you hand in your 1187?  They were not affected by the new laws.


Magazine extension. Plus they were paying a good profit for them, that's why I handed in my 1187 and x2 1100s

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk

----------


## nowool

Because when i got it pistol grips were outlawed so i put i on my E-cat licence. Since no E-cat now exist; no E-cat guns

----------


## Kiwi Sapper

> .............. Since the raft of new gun laws i saw that Delta Mike  www.deltamike.co.nz was selling a clone of the Benelli. after checking the youtube videos i saw that it exceeded the Benelli because it could handle light loads and all the parts were interchangeable. For $1199.00 i figured it was a cheap purchase to make as if it didn't work i could return it.................


 @nowool  Is your model the 14 inch barrel model? 

Are you still happy with your purchase of the Sulan TAC 12?    I ask, not doubting you but because it is a serious contender on my purchase list, instead, because of the limited number of reviews of this or it's company.

----------


## Ben Waimata

I see these come in 14" and 18", can anyone explain the advantages/disadvantages to me? I'm guessing with chokes the performance would be the same, 14" easier to handle in tight spaces but probably louder? Anything else?

----------


## Collector

I bought the 14" barrel and collapsible stock model purely for the cool factor and because it would have been a bad E cat firearm before but now is perfectly OK as an A cat firearm

A point I keep asking the A/O about whenever he is round inspecting, as yet he cannot explain why it seems the about face on police policy

----------


## Simon

I brought the 14 model as well.
Holds 5 plus 1 so all good with capacity.
Like the shorter length when shooting a stage and with the chokes, you loose hardly anything.
100% function with everything I have feed it.
Added the Blackhawk check riser so I can use the red dot.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Kiwi Sapper

I managed to track down a Manufacturer's, (Solun Arms) You Tube comparison of the Solun TAC 12 with the Benelli M4.

https://tinyurl.com/yxf7tlfy


 All vocal in Turkish ( I think) but with English subtitles and a claim that all parts of TAC 12, apart from the stock, are identical with the M4. There is a "speeded up" record of the 10,000 shots put through a TAC 12 and accordingly, it is claimed that there is a 10,000 shot guarantee. 
Anybody know how to convert an hour meter to a bang meter to satsify that a user is in within the warranty period/
ANYWAY, there is a further claim based on the 10 k use that the life span of the TAC 12 is 50,000 shots.

I'm impressed and have bought one, now to see who lives the longest, it or me.....

----------


## Collector

When you watch the video of the comparison with the benelli m4, keep an eye on the boxes of shotgun shells 

The amount taken out at the start and when he's shooting changes so it's not one video of the two guns together side by side shooting

----------


## Kiwi Sapper

> When you watch the video of the comparison with the benelli m4, keep an eye on the boxes of shotgun shells................


I'm not sure which video you refer to (as there are several "comparisons" on Youtube), apart from it not being the one I provided a link to. I have seen such a video and never believe that the camera does not lie    :>)

I'm surprised that you haven't made a comment about the shadows  on the concrete  foreground in this link showing evidence of stop start recording.

----------


## Collector

The company owner made a video between the M4 and his copy showing the m4 not functioning with the same shots shells that he then puts thru his product with no issues as well as firing a round under water

If he did it in one take shotgun to shotgun that would be believable but the boxes of shot shells amount changes that he shot so take from that what you will

----------


## Kiwi Sapper

> The company owner made a video between the M4 and his copy showing the m4 not functioning with the same shots shells that he then puts thru his product with no issues as well as firing a round under water...........................


Ah, I have viewed that one. I didn't note what you mention but will try to locate the video and watch again.

However, with the cover extended to  NZ's by the Consumer Guarantees Act. let alone  a manufacturer's warranty, I am not nervous. 

I expect the purveyors "Delta Mike" to be honest and responsible should I have an issue and I bought the beast just to give the fingers to the Show Pony and her odious little Hobgoblin who confiscated my Mossberg Maverick.

Like the Maverick, I may never even make it go bang, but  this wee beast not only matches the Maverick, it is an evil black gun with a pistol grip which required an "E" licence last time.......but only an A now..... So I shall make the effort required to go BANG      :>)

Heigh Ho, as I get older and the world grows a little colder, my opportunity of protesting let alone finger sticking, is sadly eroded away so I must seize upon any opportunity....however small.

----------


## Collector

Same reasons as me for obtaining said plaything however I did want it to cycle light loads 

I fired up the progressive shot shell reloading press and took some rounds to the range today and have established what pressure range it needs to have to operate in to cycle

It runs better with the tightest choke screwed in and I don't think a lighter recoil Spring will do much as it looks to be on the limit to cycle a round as is so other than opening up the ports abit, my one needs hotter loads

----------


## Kiwi Sapper

> ............I fired up the progressive shot shell reloading press and took some rounds to the range today and have established what pressure range it needs to have to operate in to cycle.........


Well done. As I can reload, would you care to share your load findings to save me reinventing the wheel?

Please, please,

My shot at the moment is #4,  and Lyman 520 grain slugs but that does not preclude me from increasing the "options"   :>)

----------


## Collector

Made up some 1 1/8 loads with Aussie powders and it was a mixed bag of fuctioning or not, none of the 7/8 loads worked at all but the old favourite of 1 1/8 Winchester 452AA worked a treat so I will make up some more 

Have been talking to Delta mike and they say it needs to be run in with stouter loads before it likes lighter stuff for a hundred rounds or so

Seems strange others have been able to run them sooner out the box

I will have another play reloading some other loads and trying them

----------


## Kiwi Sapper

> ....................Have been talking to Delta mike and they say it needs to be run in with stouter loads before it likes lighter stuff for a hundred rounds or so..........


I have been collecting posts , (some, not all from good members of this site) on this matter of "running in " this Benelli M4 clone

"
_1...Hunting and Shooting comments on the Benelli M4_

_biggles301 ...........Buckshot is this things favourit_

_lee308........I had an M4 before the fuckwards changed the law because of their own fuck ups. These benelli only seem to like the heavy shots._
_Buck and slug. Light shots are unreliable in these_

_Rushy.........The spring in these are tight and will not properly cycle 28 gram loads when it is straight out of the box. I use 32 gram loads and have never had a problem with them cycling._

_Gundoc......The Benelli and other inertia operated semi-auto shotguns all give unreliable performance with light trap loads. The easiest solution is to just use 32 gram (1-1/8 ounce) loads. They are also very sensitive to body stance, you need to lean into them to get reliable functioning. Leaning back, light body weight, or less than a firm grip will all affect functioning. The large spring behind the bolt head can be replaced with a similar sized one but made from one gauge smaller wire for reliable light load performance but it needs to be changed back for heavier loads._

_nowool.........cycling depends on the stock you have: pistol grip stock can handle lighter loads. traditional stock requires 1 and 1 quarter dram field loads. place the stock up against the wall and try firing it.....it cycles you aren't bracing yourself enough. if it doesn't fire then replace the recoil springs with brownells or wolf springs. M3 is great gun but mind you it was designed to function with buckshot and slugs._

_OTHER SITES_

_2..10 months ago_
_How many rounds do you think you have put through total, any jams?_
_·_
_10 months ago_
_I put through 50 rds of 00 buck no jams. I wouldn't suggest any low brass bird shot until you got at least 200 rds of high brass through it._

_3...5 months ago_
_Well I figured mine out!! Just thought I would report back here, I was using low recoil rounds when it was brand new, switched to 00 tactical buck shot and she works perfect! After 100rounds of the 00 it runs the low recoil fine now. To bad it's prolly on the fucking list now "_

As a result, I now have a slab of 42 gramm #3's to feed the brute until it learns to play nicely.

----------


## carlhurley

I had no problems with mine from day one

----------


## biggles301

> I have been collecting posts , (some, not all from good members of this site) on this matter of "running in " this Benelli M4 clone
> 
> "
> _1...Hunting and Shooting comments on the Benelli M4_
> 
> _biggles301 ...........Buckshot is this things favourit_
> 
> _lee308........I had an M4 before the fuckwards changed the law because of their own fuck ups. These benelli only seem to like the heavy shots._
> _Buck and slug. Light shots are unreliable in these_
> ...


Just noticed my comment at the top, that was in relation to a genuine Benelli M3 rather than an M4 clone. Inertia vs Gas so may not be a relevant comparison.

----------


## Simon

My Tac12 cycles both of these loads with no issues.

The suprema is noticeably hotter than the super 28.
1345 fps verse 1210 fps.
If in doubt, use the suprema.
Both are nice to shoot and are well priced especially when on sale.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Collector

> Attachment 153669I had no problems with mine from day one


What did you do by the bolt release ?

Home made JP type comp on it or is it a bought item

----------


## carlhurley

made the bolt release by pushing the original button rod bit out its just stamped in there and welding a bolt in its place then threading a peace of alloy and screwing it on ended up putting a brass nut on to hold it locktite didnt work yes home made jp comp didnt get it quite right will build another but does work

----------


## Kiwi Sapper

The "Bolt release button" is a bit small and this has appeared as an option.

https://tinyurl.com/yco3ohrd
 Perhaps, seeing it is just a piece of twice bent steel, it may end up being an option in NZ.?

I also provide a link to a video          https://tinyurl.com/ydhyu49e         where it is "promoted" but I suspect that being a Kiwi  I could bang one out of a bit of stainless steel in a couple of minutes and not have pay US$18.99 plus extortionate postage and harrowing questions and interrogations from Customs followed by a 500 odd km drive to collect it from Jaffasville airport because NZ post, despite claiming a drop in business .. do not want to deliver a small piece of flat metal resembling a book mark, to Wanganui, without an H.

Well, may they rot in hell as they are not providing a service.

CLICK
OK, Rant switch off

----------


## Kiwi Sapper

For those of you who have purchased a Sulun Tac 12, I suspect you will be disappointed with the 13 page Operating Instruction booklet supplied with the shotgun.


I was and here is a link and after wandering the internet can now suggest a link


https://tinyurl.com/y72psvj8

to a 50 page PDF copy of the  Owners Manual for the Benelli M4 Super 90. 

Contents
Safety rules ..................................................  ............................... 4
Introduction ..................................................  .............................. 6
Warranty ..................................................  ................................... 6
Operation ..................................................  ................................. 7
Cartridge drop lever operation ..................................................  .. 8
Assembly (from packaged gun) ..................................................  . 9
Safety ..................................................  ........................................ 15
Telescoping stock adjustment ..................................................  .... 16
Loading ..................................................  .................................... 17
Cartridge replacement ..................................................  .............. 21
Unloading ..................................................  ................................ 23
Gun stripping ..................................................  ............................ 25
Firearm cleaning ..................................................  ....................... 34
Shotgun assembly ..................................................  ..................... 35
Trouble shooting ..................................................  ....................... 42
Choice of ammunition ..................................................  .............. 43
Rear sight adjustment ..................................................  ................ 44
Windage adjustment ..................................................  ................. 44
Elevation adjustment ..................................................  ................. 45
Internal choke (when supplied) ..................................................  . 46
Three round limiter ..................................................  ................... 49





As Sulun claim that the Tac 12 is identical to the Benelli M4 apart from the stock, I am sure that you will find the Benelli  Ownerss Manual of more assistance than the Sulun Operating Instruction Booklet and I suggest you download a PDF copy before the link  ceases to operate.
 @nowool @Ben Waimata @Collector @Simon @carlhurley

----------


## 300CALMAN

> I had no problems with mine from day one


What's that thing on the front, it looks like you stole it off an artillery piece!

----------


## carlhurley

hand made muzzle brake

----------

